# Steam Tables



## TheBigPig (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm taking the TFS depth exam in April. Are the steam tables that are provided in the MERM Appendix adequate, or should I look into purchasing an additional reference?

Thanks,

The Pig


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)

I took my copy of Steam Tables by Keenan &amp; Keyes. It is more thorough than what is offered by the MERM. That being said, the MERM tables are generally sufficient for the problems you'll see in the practice exams. Of course, not knowing what the questions will actually be, it's safer to take more complete tables than waste time interpolating.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Dec 18, 2014)

I brought my copy of the ASME International Steam Tables. It's easier to manage than going through the MERM and there's less chance of needing to interpolate.

I would have been OK without, but the convience was worth it for me.


----------



## TheBigPig (Dec 18, 2014)

Great, thanks for the advice. I'll get myself a copy.


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2014)

I brought an 11 x 17 Mollier Diagram. It saved a bunch of time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 20, 2014)

If you're familiar with and have a thorough set of steam tables, you can solve problems as quickly, and more accurately, than using the Mollier diagram. If you're familiar with the Mollier Diagram, then by all means use it, else you're better of sticking to the Steam Tables.


----------



## txfape (Dec 23, 2014)

I took the thermal and fluids systems.

The steam table in MERM is adequate.


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2014)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I took my copy of Steam Tables by Keenan &amp; Keyes. It is more thorough than what is offered by the MERM. That being said, the MERM tables are generally sufficient for the problems you'll see in the practice exams. Of course, not knowing what the questions will actually be, it's safer to take more complete tables than waste time interpolating.


Ram, do the tables cover superheat well? I find the superheat region is where a mollier diagram is most useful and for solving certain power cycle problems.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 30, 2014)

I find the Mollier Chart to be a very useful tool. A large chart with a couple of straight edges works fantastic. THe only drawback is you are not allowed to mark points or sketch lines on your reference materials during the exam; this could make analysis of some processes cumbersome.

I didn't use the steam tables in the MERM. I had an expanded set that I put in a 3-ring binder.

I tried to avoid spending a lot of time searching for properties. I suggest using references you are familiar with - or become familiar with.


----------



## salsill (Mar 2, 2015)

Which copy of the Steam tables of Keenan and Keyes do you guys recommend?? Will any copy work? I don't want to spend time interpolating for the values. thanks in advance.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm interested to know this as well. I have an extensive set in SI units but more limited ones in USCS. I'm a chemical engineer so not sure how the steam tables in the CERM by Lindeberg compare to those in the MERM.


----------



## kfrazie1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Preety sure any version will do. I bought a copy with US units from the 80's. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------

